# plow paint jobs



## glynch95 (Feb 16, 2011)

So--how ridiculous is my new Meyer?


----------



## glynch95 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Here's the pic*

hope you guys think this is cool.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Dang you got a lot of teeth!


----------



## thatlittleguy? (Sep 22, 2010)

very creative!


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

It looks good. I like it.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Very creative...1 gold tooth would give it that extra bling though.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

haha. thats something ive never seen before


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

let the big dog eat!


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

well we know your not from the south 2 many teeth :laughing:


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

hope you dont get a cavity


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

And here i thought barq's was the only one that had bite!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It's diferent, that's for sure.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool paint job !!! I'm sure you'll get a few looks around town !! A few years ago I painted " THINK SNOW " on my plow it made a few people smile ussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Dewey;1262759 said:


> Cool paint job !!! I'm sure you'll get a few looks around town !! A few years ago I painted " THINK SNOW " on my plow it made a few people smile ussmileyflag


That sounds pretty cool Dewey. There are a few guys around hear that paint there phone numbers and there buisnes name on there plows. But, nothing like "THINK SNOW."


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I'd have your company name on the jeep so when people talk about it, they know who it is. It's different. I like it.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I was going to paint a sharks mouth on mine, sort of the same idea as the teeth on a old P-51 mustang engine cowling. Perhaps paint my Blizzard with a big yellow happy face and red tongue, maybe a "here Honda Honda Honda" on another. Anything that makes people look and talk is a sure fire win in the advertising department.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Best advertisment you can have at this point is to leave that plow on all season, and have the name an number of your business on both doors. People will always remember something like that. Very creative.


----------



## glynch95 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Appreciate all your comments.


----------



## BenB (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice!! I plan on doing that with teeth like the old bomber nose art on my ex-army truck's v plow this summer.


----------

